# isc dhcp + radvd

## redwood

Hi, 

I've been wanting to try converting my ipv4 network to ipv6.

My network consists of printers, workstations, laptops, servers, sip phones, thin clients, and routers.

I believe the printers and Snom phones all support ipv6. The computers all run Gentoo and have been

compiled with ipv6 support. The WRT54G-TM router runs DD-WRT v24 std (no ipv6 support) but I

would switch to openwrt (X-WRT) with ipv6 support.

My question concerns the thin clients which tftp boot their OS, either using pxeboot or etherboot.

Currently I have a stateful isc dhcp server which hands each thin client its OS.

If I were to run a  stateless radvd server, I would still need to run a dhcp to hand out the kernels.

dhcpv6 has been discontinued upstream in favor of isc dhcp-4.*

Can I run both radvd and isc dhcp-4? or should I just run dhcp even though radvd seems to be the ipv6 

preferred implementation for ip assignment?

Thanks.

----------

## gentoo_ram

Yes, you can run both.  Use DHCP to set your IPv4 address and let the kernel auto-configure IPv6.  You run radvd on one server to announce the local network prefixes.  I'm running this configuration at home.

----------

